# Any thoughts on a One Step Cleaner



## arcticsid (Dec 28, 2008)

Hi everybody, with all the latest discussions on sterilization, I wanted to ask what you all thought about this One Step Cleaner. I am using one put out by "Brewcraft". The package says it cleans with Oxegen and does not contain, chlorine, bisulfites, organic compounds or phosphates. I have been using this as my main cleaning/sterilization solution. Should I be using something else or does this one step type of a cleaner work adequately. I'm quessing you're going to tell me its good for a cleaner, but not for a sanitizer. Is my assumption correct?
Thanks Always
Troy


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

That is correct, it is not a sanitizer. K-meta, NA-meta, Star San, and Iodophor are all excellent sanitizers. I use NA-meta as a snitizer but use k-meta in my wines. NA meta is the cheapest but is actually stronger then K-Meta.


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 28, 2008)

Thanks Wade, will definitely keep that in mind. If I am going to be a "wine maker". I want to do it right.
Troy


----------



## arcticsid (Dec 28, 2008)

Also, on the subject of "cleaning". I have seen several people say they like the non-chlorine "oxi-clean" for cleaning bottles and equipment. Any thoughts on this?
T


----------



## cpfan (Dec 28, 2008)

Troy:

There are two steps to preparing your equipment, etc. First cleaning, then sanitizing.

There are many different cleaners available. And yes oxi-clean is mentioned regularly. I just saw a post for the Wal-Mart brand. I believe it was called Sun. Couldn't find it in our Canadian Wal-Mart yesterday.

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Dec 28, 2008)

Chlorine isnt bad as long as you sanitize with k-meta as k-meta will negate the chlorine.


----------



## Chopper (Apr 22, 2009)

For a manufacturer to claim their product is a sanitizer, they must subject the product to extensive and rigorous tests, and prove that certain results occurred. And, of course, these tests are very, very expensive to conduct.

One Step is advertised as a cleaner. Unofficially, it is also known and trusted as a sanitizer, because the manufacturer developed it with such capabilities. But for cost reasons, the manufacturer opted not to subject it to the very expensive tests that would officially certify it as a sanitizer.

But for all intents and purposes, it is both a cleaner and sanitizer. And I use it and trust it as such.

I could not imagine washing and sanitizing being two separate processes. To me, that would make wine making too much of a chore. I got into wine making as a way to have fun and relieve stress; not to create stress.

I trust that One Step will both wash and sanitize in, well, "one step". The day I have to use one product to wash, and another to sanitize, is the day I'll give up wine making.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 23, 2009)

If you follow very good cleaning practices all the time, One Step will work. I have seen many a batch of beer and wine made with One Step as a cleaner and sanitizer. I use the store brands such as Sun or Oxy Clean to clean with and then Star San to sanitize with. There have been times I brewed and was out of Star San or Na Meta though and used some One Step I have around with no infection issues even in beer. I am still not convinced that Oxy Clean and One Step aren't basically the same thing. They are Oxygen based cleaners that are of an Alkali nature. Maybe One Step is stronger, I don't know.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry you may leaving us so soon Chopper, lose a batch because you didn't sterilize adequately and post again. Is it worth the chance? Really? All the time and consideration you want, and should put into your wine, isn't worth the argument on using anything but what has been tried and true as a good sterilizer. Take your chances if you want, as for me, I am going with experience, not mine, but of those who have went before me. You may not know the true results for many months to come. The METAS are cheap, if you choose not to use it the may results turn out unfavorable...if you don't like sulfites there are other options. 


Troy


----------



## Malkore (Apr 23, 2009)

Thing is, Star-san does contain a mild detergent/surfactant. While not specifically meant to 'clean'...it will clean a bit as it sanitizes.

Since good beer/mead/wine making means you clean AFTER use, so you only have to sanitize BEFORE use, it shouldn't matter if cleaning and sanitizing are two different steps/products, because for most people those steps aren't done on the same day.


----------



## smurfe (Apr 23, 2009)

Malkore said:


> Thing is, Star-san does contain a mild detergent/surfactant. While not specifically meant to 'clean'...it will clean a bit as it sanitizes.
> 
> Since good beer/mead/wine making means you clean AFTER use, so you only have to sanitize BEFORE use, it shouldn't matter if cleaning and sanitizing are two different steps/products, because for most people those steps aren't done on the same day.



This is spot on. If you CLEAN after use and I mean more than just rinsing the equipment off you will just sanitize when ready to use next time. If your idea of clean is to rinse off with hot water after use you are inviting bugs into your brew. Not saying it WILL happen but it very easily can. I honestly believe cleaning is 100% more important than sanitizing.


----------



## Malkore (Apr 23, 2009)

Yep, if its not clean, its never gonna be sanitary.
and being a beer maker, that thick krausen ring left in my bucket HAS to be cleaned early, or its a royal pain to get out.

i do use oxy-clean Free (no bleach or perfumes) to clean organics, and then star-san right before use.

I've also drank diluted star san on purpose, to know the flavor and to see if that was detectable in my beers. well it hardly has a flavor, and i definitely didn't taste it in my beer.
you shouldn't drink one-step, and iodiphor can stain stuff, so star-san is my go-to sanitizer.
it was designed for commercial breweries after all. I even listened to the entire Brewcast with the maker of Star-san..very informative!


----------



## Chopper (Apr 24, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Sorry you may leaving us so soon Chopper, lose a batch because you didn't sterilize adequately and post again. Is it worth the chance? Really? All the time and consideration you want, and should put into your wine, isn't worth the argument on using anything but what has been tried and true as a good sterilizer. Take your chances if you want, as for me, I am going with experience, not mine, but of those who have went before me. You may not know the true results for many months to come. The METAS are cheap, if you choose not to use it the may results turn out unfavorable...if you don't like sulfites there are other options.
> 
> 
> Troy



What is the difference between a sanitizer and a cleanser?

In the U.S.A., "sanitizer" is a legal term defined by the Environmental Protection Agency. In order for a product to be called a sanitizer in promotional literature or on its packaging, that product must be approved by the EPA, assigned a registration number, and have an open file maintained with the EPA. Unless a company would like to invest an enormous amount of capitol in this process (or use another company's product through a process called "sub-registration"), they may not call their product a sanitizer.

If you purchase a bottle of bleach from the grocery store, unless it shows an EPA registration number on the front of the label, it is not a sanitizer. However, it will certainly be a good cleanser (although somewhat hazardous, not environmentally sound, and it will require rinsing).

Is One Step a sanitizer?

Read the above question and draw your own conclusions. One Step has been used with excellent results since 1992.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 25, 2009)

One Step may be in fact an excellent cleaner and for all I know, a great sterilizer, my point was why take a chance ? Maybe someone in here can give a direct testimony of an otherwise great batch of wine that was lost to "unsterilized" conditions. As for me, I want to be sure.
Troy


----------



## St Allie (Apr 25, 2009)

Good grief Troy,

Allow people to maintain their own cleanliness regimes without imposing your own on them. Especially in public.

We all do things differently and to suggest their wine will all become vinegar due to poor hygiene is not entirely true... 

Plus if they are on this forum, they already realise that.


Allie


----------



## smurfe (Apr 25, 2009)

St_Allie said:


> Good grief Troy,
> 
> Allow people to maintain their own cleanliness regimes without imposing your own on them. Especially in public.
> 
> ...



I have to agree. Please don't chastise others for their practices. This isn't like bad or erroneous advise above. I have used ONE STEP many times as a sanitizer. It used to be labeled as a sanitizer. I never had an issue with sanitation. I have used it in beer and wine. Beer is way more susceptible to infection over wine. 

The key behind all of this is as I stated earlier. You must keep everything clean as well. A simple rinse off in hot water isn't going to get it. You will need to physically clean the item after use and give it a quick clean before use with a rinse. Items like fermenter buckets will need to be replaced when any wear scratches occur or the use of heavy duty sanitizers ought to be used.

If you really look at it, this will actually cost more as more product will be used but if that is what is wanted, it will work. I physically clean after use and simply spray down an item before use with Sulfites or Star San. I have many many times been out of these products and used One Step only prior to brewing. The only real reason I use Oxy Clean and sulfites over One Step all the time? The two products together are cheaper by volume than One Step. I wouldn't stress at all about the use of One Step. It does work and work well. I'd rather see someone use it over bleach.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 25, 2009)

*I appologize*

I appologize if I was out of line, and I probably was. I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone, especially Chopper. I definitely respect and appreciate all the different opinions and techniques I have learned since "hanging out" with all of you n this forum. What I know now, I didn't know before. I only have the knowledge I was taught by those who have been there before me. I was only expressing an opinion, and apparently it was misconstrued.

I can't say enough thank yous for all the help and wisdom that has been shared with me, by all of you.

From now on I shall be more careful in the way I post so as not to come off as a jerk, it's not my style, and I wanted you all to know that.

Talk at you later.
Troy


----------



## Chopper (May 2, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> I appologize if I was out of line, and I probably was. I certainly didn't mean to offend anyone, especially Chopper. I definitely respect and appreciate all the different opinions and techniques I have learned since "hanging out" with all of you n this forum. What I know now, I didn't know before. I only have the knowledge I was taught by those who have been there before me. I was only expressing an opinion, and apparently it was misconstrued.
> 
> I can't say enough thank yous for all the help and wisdom that has been shared with me, by all of you.
> 
> ...



Troy,

No offense taken. But thanks for the apology.

Good luck with your wine.

Chopper


----------



## arcticsid (May 3, 2009)

*Sids response*

I am glad this post came back up, I enjoy being a member of this forum and would by no means insult or insinuate anything different, to or from anyone in here.
Troy


----------



## St Allie (May 3, 2009)

good to have you back Troy,

you were missed.


Allie


----------



## arcticsid (May 3, 2009)

Well spring has returned to the northland, we had a few really nice days, even a couple in the seventies so I was busy finding treasures in the yard after the snow left. It was like Christmas! Found tools I hadn't seen in 8 months, etc.!!
Troy


----------



## Madriver Wines (May 3, 2009)

arcticsid said:


> Well spring has returned to the northland, we had a few really nice days, even a couple in the seventies so I was busy finding treasures in the yard after the snow left. It was like Christmas! Found tools I hadn't seen in 8 months, etc.!!
> Troy


I usually find my missing tools with the mower right after I put a new blade on it.


----------



## albertrichard (Jul 1, 2009)

You are correct.It's not a sanitizer. K-meta, NA-meta, Star San, and Iodophor are infact bankable sanitizers.


----------



## lovethepirk (Aug 24, 2009)

I think I would like to use Star San, but can you get this at Wallmart or will I be calling the local brewing companies?

Thanks,

LTP


----------



## smurfe (Aug 24, 2009)

lovethepirk said:


> I think I would like to use Star San, but can you get this at Wallmart or will I be calling the local brewing companies?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> LTP



You will have to go to a homebrew shop local or online to get Star San. If you could find it at Wal Mart, I might step foot in the place.


----------



## lovethepirk (Aug 24, 2009)

Thanks...Just called the local shop has it. Being new to creating my own wine I do not understand how you can spray liquid into a bucket or glass carboy and it not taint the flavor a bit. I read several posts saying it does not though so I believe it.


Thanks,

LTP


----------



## mauijoe (Sep 6, 2009)

Gee, I feel so pre-historic that I am still trying to use up my "B-Brite" that I have had success in the past. (This stuff is a cleanser and in no way a final sanitizer.) It requires cold water rinsing and I might add ..._very thourouhly at that._
I think that it really matters also how well you do things to make it good. Not that 100%...but 150% is more like it...and even a bit more wouldn't hurt!
joe


----------



## rogers (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok I have a question. I'm useing One-Step now but have a bucket of Oxiclean. If I use the Oxiclean as a cleaner when I run out of One-Step do I mix it the same way that I did the One-Step? I use the Oxiclean to remove labels now and it does a great job, but if I can use it as my cleaner I will.


----------



## mauijoe (Nov 1, 2009)

rogers said:


> Ok I have a question. I'm useing One-Step now but have a bucket of Oxiclean. If I use the Oxiclean as a cleaner when I run out of One-Step do I mix it the same way that I did the One-Step? I use the Oxiclean to remove labels now and it does a great job, but if I can use it as my cleaner I will.



Well for me Rogers, I have used Oxi-clean for cleaning "major" dirty bottles, equipment, even other items that they claim work. However, you gotta follow the manufactures directions as far as mixing, usuage, and more importantly, cleanup/rinsing. For my peace of mind, "if it ain't squeaky clean, it ain't clean...and that would go for rinsing as well.

I would not use it to replace "One-Step" or what I presently use "B-Brite." I feel a lot safer using the products that everyone else gets great results in. Hope this helps some.


----------



## rogers (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Mauijoe,I'll stick with One-Sep as a cleaner and the Oxiclean on the bottels and labels. And yea we had a great Halloween but a little to much of this.


----------



## St Allie (Nov 1, 2009)

rogers said:


> Thanks Mauijoe,I'll stick with One-Sep as a cleaner and the Oxiclean on the bottels and labels. And yea we had a great Halloween but a little to much of this.



Halloween is a drinking holiday?

well why didn't you say so?


----------



## non-grapenut (Nov 2, 2009)

*Drinking star san on purpose*



Malkore said:


> Yep, if its not clean, its never gonna be sanitary.
> and being a beer maker, that thick krausen ring left in my bucket HAS to be cleaned early, or its a royal pain to get out.
> 
> i do use oxy-clean Free (no bleach or perfumes) to clean organics, and then star-san right before use.
> ...



Now THAT'S dedication, Malkore! I love your hands-on scientific approach!


----------



## Midwest Vintner (Nov 2, 2009)

St Allie said:


> Halloween is a drinking holiday?
> 
> well why didn't you say so?



isn't every holdiday a drinking holiday? lol

that's why it's called a holiday! lol

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holiday

-Official or unofficial observances of religious, national, or cultural significance, often accompanied by celebrations or festivities 
-A general leave of absence from a regular occupation for rest or recreation 
-A specific trip or journey for the purposes of recreation or tourism


----------

